# Any Way to Add Border in Lightroom Mobile



## Internaut

Mobile Operating System: Both iOS and Android
Desktop Operating System: Both macOS Sierra and Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): CC

By border I mean something similar to the Stroke function I use when I do the final edits I do in Photoshop CC, via traditional Lightroom.

Best work around I’ve come up with, so far, is to share the photo to Snapseed, but then I have to save the photo back to camera roll and re-import back to Lightroom CC.  It’s a bit of a faff.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

That option is not available in Lightroom Mobile, so you will indeed have to send the image to another app to do it.


----------



## Internaut

Thanks for confirming.


----------

